# english speaking job in Portugal ??????



## pipars26

I have question about employment.
Is it possible to find a job if do not speak Portuguese


----------



## notlongnow

Seasonal bar / restaurant work in the Algarve on very low pay is probably the best you can hope for I'm sorry to say.


----------



## omostra06

we have just given a job to a gir~l who does not speak Portuguese. so it is possible.


----------



## -mia-

How many jobs are there in your country for those who do not speak the language? That could give you an idea of where to look for work.


----------



## pipars26

-mia- said:


> How many jobs are there in your country for those who do not speak the language? That could give you an idea of where to look for work.


In my country it´s a little bit different, because we have a lot of russian speaking employers. :ranger:


----------



## omostra06

pipars26 said:


> In my country it´s a little bit different, because we have a lot of russian speaking employers. :ranger:


just seen where you are from, Latvia. the job we just gave was to a girl from latvia. is it you Alice??


----------



## -mia-

omostra06 said:


> just seen where you are from, Latvia. the job we just gave was to a girl from latvia. is it you Alice??


Oh no!


----------



## -mia-

pipars26 said:


> In my country it´s a little bit different, because we have a lot of russian speaking employers. :ranger:


I guess that is different. So, you know that Portugal is different than Latvia.


----------



## pipars26

omostra06 said:


> just seen where you are from, Latvia. the job we just gave was to a girl from latvia. is it you Alice??


no I am not, my name is Zanda


----------



## omostra06

I would suggest that speaking latvian and russian should get you a job in lisbon or the algarve, where most of the wealthy russians are buying property, the agents down there will need a member of staff to talk to these new clients.


----------



## Emmie-

i spent 4 months last summer working in a hotel near Lagos and i couldnt speak any portuguese so yes you can get a job but just be honest and let them know that you dont speak and you will soon pick up the language anyway


----------



## Ildze

im from Latvia too. im from Lisbaon. u can look job in call centers. teleperformance or ask vertente humana. they need russian speaking, rare latvian. but cn have luck. and they ask just native + inglish speaking. they do not need portuges. but salary is not very wonderfull. a little bit up to minimum.. arround 600euro+lunch money. speak well portuges, latvian, inglish and less russian but still so dificult have better job


----------

